# ¿Que navegador de internet utilizas?



## mabauti (Abr 13, 2007)

Elige el que mas utilices 8)


----------



## Dano (Abr 13, 2007)

Por lo que veo la encuesta se está inclinando hacia el Mozilla, esto quiere decir (supongo) que dentro de un corto tiempo las faltas ortográficas van a disminuir. Algún perdido se va a preguntar ¿Por qué?
Bueno la razón es que gracias a nuestro compañero DobleA hay un nuevo post que indica como instalar un corrector ortográfico en el Firefox. Si alguien no estaba enterado bueno ahora si lo va a estar.

Saludos


----------



## Juanxho (Abr 14, 2007)

*Firefox* El mejor...


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 14, 2007)

El mozilla firefox, mucho mas practico, con diccionario y otras muchas cosas.

Casi funciona en todas las web, aunque hay algunos casos que falla, sobretodo en la administracion publica, sera por un tema de monopolios???


----------



## Juanxho (Abr 14, 2007)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> El mozilla firefox, mucho mas practico, con diccionario y otras muchas cosas.
> 
> Casi funciona en todas las web, aunque hay algunos casos que falla, sobretodo en la administracion publica, sera por un tema de monopolios???



Correcto! Pero de que es un hecho, no tengas dudas, le queda poco a ese monopolio. Tu que vives en Europa debes saber que hay países de la UE en los que el 47% del total usa Firefox.

Y Linux... El tema es largo.


----------



## ars (Abr 14, 2007)

No cabe duda Firefox el mejor lejos.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 18, 2007)

Como dato curioso, estas son las estadísticas de nuestros visitantes este mes:

Internet Explorer 80,03%
Firefox 17,53%
Opera 1,65%
Mozilla 0,36%
Safari 0,19%
Netscape 0,09%

Me acuerdo que solo unos años atrás el rey era el Netscape. Será que muy pronto el firefox destrona el gigante???

Saludos.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 18, 2007)

si netscape fue mi primer navegador


----------



## mabauti (Abr 18, 2007)

> Como dato curioso, estas son las estadísticas de nuestros visitantes este mes:


Quiero suponer que gran parte de los que utilizan IE son visitantes casuales.

Yp uso FF y nunca me ha gustado el IE al 100%. El Netscape era la ley y es una pena que Billy boy haya contribuido a desgastar tan buen navegador


----------



## JV (Abr 18, 2007)

Un detalle para las estadisticas, Opera permite alterar la identificacion ante la pagina, esto es, puede pasar por el IE o el Mozilla. Para facilitar el uso de ciertas paginas el mio se identifica como IE, por lo tanto yo estoy en 80,03% 

Saludos..

PD: el voto de Opera es mio


----------



## mabauti (Jun 23, 2007)

ultimo bump , para cerrar la encuesta


----------



## rafael.galvez.vizcaino (Jun 24, 2007)

Firefox, ahora renombrado en las debian a Iceweasel.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 17, 2009)

Jajaj, Yo utilizaba Netscape 5.x, lo mejor!!!!!!!_ 

Ahora no hay quien detenga a FirefoX!!!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## snowboard (Sep 17, 2009)

Yo tambien empecé con nescape, por el año 95 jajaja!!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 17, 2009)

Yo uso el Firefox por los excelentes complementos que tiene, pero me disgusta el consumo excesivo de memoria. Cuando el Google Chrome permita complementos de seguro me cambio.

  Y que navegador usan nuestros usuarios y/o visitantes?

Según las estadísticas del último mes, estos son los cinco más usados:

1. Internet Explorer    59,59%     
2. Firefox        32,01%     
3. Chrome        4,91%     
4. Opera        1,83%     
5. Safari        1,21%


----------



## ernestogn (Sep 18, 2009)

Chrome , falta elejir chrome


----------



## NEO101 (Sep 18, 2009)

Opera es un camino de ida.... Una vez que te acostumbraste, tooooodo lo demás se siente incompleto y lento... incluso el FireFox, el cual es muy bueno... (y sería mi segunda opción).
El IE ni vale mencionarlo, no sirve para nada y atrasa 5 años.


----------



## selain (Oct 28, 2009)

todos son iguales.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Oct 28, 2009)

Yo uso chrome, pero tengo instalado el firefox para cuando el primero, aun en fase de asentamiento me falla


----------



## electrodan (Oct 28, 2009)

Uso Iceweasel, un derivado de Firefox, pero la verdad el desempeño en algunas páginas como esta es pésimo.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Oct 28, 2009)

selain dijo:


> todos son iguales.


 ¿como?      ¿por que lo dices?

Uso actualmente Chrome. Pero comúnmente uso Firefox *y* Chrome.

Intenet Explorer solo lo uso para "administrar mi celular" en la pagina de *Movistar* Venzuela que no me abre con otro navegador :enfadado:

Hoy día Firefox presenta muchos problemas para Windows (xp) como no es el caso para Linux (ubuntu, mandriva).

Para Windows coloco de primer lugar a Chrome luego a Firefox, Internet Explorer es mi ultima opción. 

Si estoy con Linux pues definitivamente Firefox


----------



## abrtx (Oct 28, 2009)

yo utilizo Seamonkey


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 28, 2009)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Hoy día Firefox presenta muchos problemas para Windows (xp) como no es el caso para Linux (ubuntu, mandriva).



¿Seguro?.  Llevo un año con el dinosaurio y no me ha dado problemas, excepto unas paginas. Pero el problema es con la pagina. Aparte según dicen que consume muchos recursos... Puede que sea verdad, pero en una pc con 512mb minimo corre y bien.

Saludos!!!


----------



## electrodan (Oct 28, 2009)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Hoy día Firefox presenta muchos problemas para Windows (xp) como no es el caso para Linux (ubuntu, mandriva).


¿Seguro? El rendimiento de Firefox en mi Debian GNU/Linux es PÉSIMO, mucho peor que el de Windows (por lo menos el XP, que es el que tenía).


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 28, 2009)

Che Electrodan, no somos parientes de casualidad???

¿Seguro? jajjajajajjajajaja


----------



## angel36 (Oct 28, 2009)

firefox es mi navegador por ahora es muy estable a pesar de mi reciente incurcion en internet en serio...siempre hiba y venia con temas sin demaciada trascendencia ahora con un poco mas de conciencia me quedo con firefox...apesar que no use el opera todavia...y con respecto al uso del IE creo que va mas por el desconocimiento sobre otros navegadores que por otra cosa


----------



## MVB (Oct 28, 2009)

Uso firefox,Especialmente por el adblock y por que la version de chrome para linux creo que apenas esta en BETA. He probado opera pero no me ha gustado, es un muy buen navegador, pero acostumbrarse lleva un buen tiempo.



electrodan dijo:


> ¿Seguro? El rendimiento de Firefox en mi Debian GNU/Linux es PÉSIMO, mucho peor que el de Windows (por lo menos el XP, que es el que tenía).




Si lamentablemente es asi. Un rendimiento malisimo, y ni que decir del Flash Player .
Pero por el momento creo que es la unica opcion quetengo, no he podido encontrar un reemplazo que este al nivel


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Oct 28, 2009)

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Seguro?.  Llevo un año con el dinosaurio y no me ha dado problemas, excepto unas paginas. Pero el problema es con la pagina. Aparte según dicen que consume muchos recursos... Puede que sea verdad, pero en una pc con 512mb minimo corre y bien.
> 
> Saludos!!!


Pues a mi si me daba muchos problemas y no era solo conmigo sino con 2 personas mas, y fue peor cuando actualicé al 3.5, decidí instalar el 3.0 sin ningún complemento ni actualización pero el problema persistió. Y si presentaba muchos problemas con paginas que son streaming (o como se diga) que son como youtube o cualquier pagina que siempre cargan el "adobe flash player" 

Y si se me ponía como "lento" y eso que tengo 2Gb en RAM pero para mi que son memorias "truchas" porque apenas ando en un rendimiento de 800Mb y ya se pone lento todo. El firefox casi siempre andaba con un consumo de 120 - 150 Mb 



electrodan dijo:


> ¿Seguro? El rendimiento de Firefox en mi Debian GNU/Linux es PÉSIMO, mucho peor que el de Windows (por lo menos el XP, que es el que tenía).


Por algo coloque el entre paréntesis que solo he probado con Ubuntu y Mandriva (2008),ya que cada vez que coloco opiniones de manera personal trato de "detallar" las cosas para no dar mucho lugar a la subjetividad



angel36 dijo:


> ...y con respecto al uso del IE creo que va mas por el desconocimiento sobre otros navegadores que por otra cosa


Eso si es muy acertado, la gente usa mas el IE porque es el predeterminado por Windows!


----------



## saiwor (Oct 28, 2009)

yo uso navegador internet explorer... tengo mozilla pero uso de vezzzz en cuando lo uso.


----------



## electrodan (Oct 28, 2009)

Voy a instalarme el paquete de Firefox de Ubuntu a ver que tal (Ubuntu está basado en Debian, y la mayoría de sus programas provienen de este último, pero Firefox no.).


----------



## MVB (Oct 28, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Voy a instalarme el paquete de Firefox de Ubuntu a ver que tal (Ubuntu está basado en Debian, y la mayoría de sus programas provienen de este último, pero Firefox no.).



Y que diferencia puede haber?. En todo caso no es el mismo codigo fuente y el mismo Firefox?


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Oct 28, 2009)

Yo estoy a full con el Google chrome


----------



## electrodan (Oct 28, 2009)

El navegador de Debian es una versión de Firefox modificada. De todas formas, unas diferentes opciones en la compilación pueden hacer la diferencia entre algo lento y algo aceptable.


----------



## 0rland0 (Oct 30, 2009)

tengo windows xp en una maquina de 1.8Ghz y 3Gb de ram (no recuerdo la velocidad). De 1er lugar tengo el chrome y de 2do al firefox. El chrome abre aqui casi al instante en q das click, en cambio con el firefox tengo q esperar un rato o usar unos complementos para tenerlo precargado en la ram y asi abrir mas rapido. Y bueno ya de ultimo esta el IE q a mi parecer en su version 8 es muy parecido al firefox. No puedo despreciar ninguno de los 3 porq los necesito para cosas especificas, por ejemplo, ahorita tengo los 3 abiertos =D


----------



## osk_rin (Nov 5, 2009)

IE predomina porque compras una pc, trae win xp y el navegador por defecto es: "IE" y también se debe a que no conocen mas que eso.

me ha tocado que llegan conocidos a usar mi pc y me preguntan que donde esta el iconito de la "e" jajaj  

y ni se diga cuando tengo la sesion de linux abierta " me preguntan lo mismo y la clasica no tienes mesenger jajaj


----------



## jorger (Nov 9, 2009)

Antes usaba el internet explorer,pero me cambié hace poco al mozilla y la diferencia de velocidad es bastante grande.
A si que mi voto de I.E. ahora cuenta para el mozilla..
Que pena que no se pueda cambiar de voto..

Un saludo.


----------



## deniel144 (Nov 11, 2009)

uso google chrome por lo liviano que es


----------



## jaimepsantos (Nov 11, 2009)

El mozilla firefox es el mejor no existe discusión alguna.

FIRE FOX


----------



## electrodan (Nov 12, 2009)

Windows Vista es el mejor no existe discusión alguna.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 12, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Windows Vista es el mejor no existe discusión alguna.




¿Sarcasmo?


----------



## electrodan (Nov 12, 2009)

Obviamente.
Me refiero a que afirmar algo sin justificación alguna, no tiene valor como argumento.


----------



## GustyArte (Nov 12, 2009)

Firefox.. aunque últimamente con las nuevas actualizaciones se puso un poco lento al arrancar.. cosa que antes no sucedia.


----------



## Vanzpp92 (Nov 12, 2009)

NEO101 dijo:


> Opera es un camino de ida.... Una vez que te acostumbraste, tooooodo lo demás se siente incompleto y lento... incluso el FireFox, el cual es muy bueno... (y sería mi segunda opción).
> El IE ni vale mencionarlo, no sirve para nada y atrasa 5 años.



Pienso igual yo pase de FF a Safari a *Opera* y con opera me quede desde

la version 7 hasta ahora  no se que haria sin opera

saludoss


----------



## lubeck (Nov 15, 2009)

Yo utilizo el firefox pero no se si es mi imaginacion pero entre mas lo actualizan mas lento se hace...
Saludos


----------



## jaimepsantos (Nov 15, 2009)

Dudas???


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 16, 2009)

lubeck dijo:


> Yo utilizo el firefox pero no se si es mi imaginacion pero entre mas lo actualizan mas lento se hace...
> Saludos



¿Que estas esperando para probar otro navegador?

Por mi parte te recomiendo Chrome, pero si lees los comentarios hay muchos mas!


Antes lo decía por IE pero ahora también lo digo por Mozilla; después de ellos hay un mundo mejor!


----------



## lubeck (Nov 16, 2009)

> Antes lo decía por IE pero ahora también lo digo por Mozilla


muy cierto hace un tiempo se criticaba mucho al IE y se alababa mucho al mozilla, pero ya estan igual....
intentare con el que me dices el chrome.... a ver que tal...
Saludos.. y Gracias...


----------



## puck (Nov 24, 2009)

Firefox, y tengo el Opera para algunas páginas que no me abre ni el Firefox ni el IE.


----------



## zaiz (Nov 24, 2009)

De lo que se están perdiendo. *El Opera* funciona muy rápido con esta página. Además tiene opciones para velocidad: Automática o Turbo.


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 7, 2009)

Encontré un sitio web que te compara la velocidad de los navegadores que tenes instalados en tú máquina con Windows: http://service.futuremark.com/peacekeeper/index.action
En mi caso ganó el Opera 10.10 con 1700 seguido muy de cerca por el Firefox 3.5.5 con 1536 y lejos el IE8 con 856.
Estoy tentado de probar el Chrome y el Safari que veo puede significar una duplicación de score. Pero no les prometo nada.


----------



## electrodan (Dic 7, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:


> Encontré un sitio web que te compara la velocidad de los navegadores que tenes instalados en tú máquina con Windows: http://service.futuremark.com/peacekeeper/index.action
> En mi caso ganó el Opera 10.10 con 1700 seguido muy de cerca por el Firefox 3.5.5 con 1536 y lejos el IE8 con 856.
> Estoy tentado de probar el Chrome y el Safari que veo puede significar una duplicación de score. Pero no les prometo nada.


Si probas el Crome no uses la última versión, porque según las estadísticas de la página solo funciona bien con el Intel i7.


----------



## lubeck (Dic 20, 2009)

Mi eleccion final... me encontre este codigo en vb... voy utilizar el mio propio y adecuarlo a mis necesidades, no lo he probado en cuanto a velocidad, pero que mas da... me gusta tener el control de mi software...
http://www.recursosvisualbasic.com.ar/htm/utilidades-codigo-fuente/navegador-con-tabs.htm
post.end.


----------



## osk_rin (Dic 20, 2009)

hola que tal 
pues yo actualmente uso chrome y fire fox en ubuntu 9.10 y ya funcionan bien ambos arrancan igual no se nota la diferencia. así es que pues ya es cuestión de la maquina que usen :S que tan rapido les cargara el navegador, eso creo yo pero igual cada navegador tiene sus fuertes y debilidades
saludos


----------



## alexus (Dic 20, 2009)

uso chrome, menos en taringa, que solo entra con internet explorer...


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 20, 2009)

alexus dijo:


> menos en taringa, que solo entra con internet explorer...


La falla esta en las propagandas del sitio que lo terminan inutilizando, a la larga va a dejar de andar en el IE también, borra las cookies y tiene que andar.
¿Cuál es la falla? ¿El servidor ha tardado demasiado tiempo en responder?


----------



## electrodan (Dic 20, 2009)

lubeck dijo:


> Mi eleccion final... me encontre este codigo en vb... voy utilizar el mio propio y adecuarlo a mis necesidades, no lo he probado en cuanto a velocidad, pero que mas da... me gusta tener el control de mi software...
> http://www.recursosvisualbasic.com.ar/htm/utilidades-codigo-fuente/navegador-con-tabs.htm
> post.end.



Ese es un front-end al motor de I.E. (y apuesto que de una versión antigua, como la 6).


----------



## lubeck (Dic 21, 2009)

> Ese es un front-end al motor de I.E.


No lo se no lo he revisado, pero me agrado la idea de tener el mio propio... cualquiera que sea el algoritmo....

nunca es tarde para cambiar de opinion...

Dense una paseadita en google y busquen temas de "Jon Maddog Hall"

no he cambiado a linux nada mas porque ya mis intereses son otros... si no hasta mi propio S.O. intentaria tener... aunque me tardara toda la vida en desarrollarlo y aprender a hacerlo...

pero no aqui estoy, ahora mi interes como pasatiempo es la electronica y auque me pase toda la vida en aprender voy a hacer el intento...
post.end.


----------



## electrodan (Dic 21, 2009)

Lo que quiero decir es que tu realmente no controlas el navegador. Solamente puedes personalizar la interfase para acceder al motor.
Si eso te interesa, te recomiendo no utilizar el motor de I.E., si no uilizar el motor Gecko, que te permite crear una interfaz de usuario en un lenguaje basado en xml, el xum. Y por supuesto, Gecko es muy configurable, y si tienes conocimientos de C++ hasta puedes modificar las entrañas de este bicho (que de hecho, es el motor que utiliza Firefox).


----------



## lubeck (Dic 21, 2009)

Me quedo con el dato gracias 
si me encuentro un codigo ya echo por ahi en C, lo tomo prestado
pues como menciono quiero ocupar mi tiempo libre al tema de la electronica, que se me hace mas apacionante.... y mas real...
post.end.


----------



## alexus (Dic 21, 2009)

aqui les muestro los que siempre me aparece...


----------



## lubeck (Dic 21, 2009)

eso mismo me aparece en firefox muy seguido en varias paginas y le pongo recarga pagina y entra, o igual que tu utilizo I.E 

 tambien el tipico "esto es embarazoso pero soy una porqueria, bla bla bla"

no se la razon....
post.end.


----------



## gabrielg (Dic 21, 2009)

Hola amigos. Comence a utilizar el Chrome pero se me cuelga muchas veces... aunque tiene la opcion de reconectarse. Me esta cansando un poco... Es como que terminaré con el IE6... que le vamos a hacer. Saludos


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 21, 2009)

Hay veces que alguno de los servidores de Taringa esta caído, son todos estos:
200.43.192.93,200.43.192.240,200.43.192.241,200.43.192.242,200.43.192.89,200.43.192.90
Pero tenes tanta mala suerte que tu navegador insiste en conectarse al caído en vez de usar algún otro.
Podes forzar a usar alguno de esos en particular editando el archivo *host* de tu PC.
El problema reside en la caché de DNS, hay que borrarla donde esté: Browser, OS, router.
Te aclaro que no uso Crome, pero tuve alguna vez ese drama con Taringa en firefox, y solucioné eliminando cookies y bloqueando las propagandas con Adblock Plus. Antes de eso había editado el host y también se solucionó.


----------



## NEO101 (Dic 23, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:


> Hay veces que alguno de los servidores de Taringa esta caído, son todos estos:
> 200.43.192.93,200.43.192.240,200.43.192.241,200.43.192.242,200.43.192.89,200.43.192.90
> Pero tenes tanta mala suerte que tu navegador insiste en conectarse al caído en vez de usar algún otro.
> Podes forzar a usar alguno de esos en particular editando el archivo *host* de tu PC.
> ...



Una pregunta, las publicidades vienen del mismo servidor en que está alojado Taringa, o de otra? Porque se me ocurrió que en el router/firewall (o con iptables en Linux) hacer un drop de los paquetes desde las ip de las publicidades, para que no las descargue y tampoco se ralentice "esperándolas", sin necesidad de instalar un bloqueador como mencionaste...


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 23, 2009)

Tengo OpenWrt en el router que se encarga del DNS, tomo tu idea, pero en vez de hacer un drop con iptables (que termina en timeouts), edito /etc/hosts del router y reemplazo las propagandas por unas propias en el servidor http del mismo router.  Nada contundente, solo el gif de 1x1 transparente que uso de avatar queda mejor que un montón de leyendas de 404.


----------



## NEO101 (Dic 24, 2009)

Nilfred dijo:


> Tengo OpenWrt en el router que se encarga del DNS, tomo tu idea, pero en vez de hacer un drop con iptables (que termina en timeouts), edito /etc/hosts del router y reemplazo las propagandas por unas propias en el servidor http del mismo router.  Nada contundente, solo el gif de 1x1 transparente que uso de avatar queda mejor que un montón de leyendas de 404.



Entonces, interpreto que sí están en otro server   ( o sea, se pueden diferenciar por IP, no por contenido que es más lento y poco práctico).
Lo del drop tenés razón, pensé una cosa y escribí exactamente lo opuesto . La idea era usar DENY , para que le responda inmediatamente y no se quede esperando...
Pero tu idea de los .gif es aún mejor, queda más "prolija"  

De todas maneras, sigo insistiendo en la practicidad del Opera. Por ejemplo: cargás tu webmail, o foro, o el lugar que sea, con los gráficos activados. Con eso se bajan y quedan en caché botones y demás (por ejemplo, los botones enviar, redactar, etc, de algunos webmails). Luego, apretás el botoncito de "solo imagenes en cache". Ya con eso, todo lo que es .gif y .jpg y similares, que sean publicidades, van desapareciendo. Porque cambian, y al cambiar el Opera no las busca... solo dibuja lo que esté en caché, que son los botones que sí se necesitan 

Ahora con los Flash ya es más elaborado... Pero con lo que mencioné ayuda muchísimo, llevo muchos años usándolo, ni te das idea de lo que ayuda en un Dial Up por ejemplo 


Saludos y felicidades!!!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 11, 2010)

electrodan dijo:


> ¿Seguro? El rendimiento de Firefox en mi Debian GNU/Linux es PÉSIMO, mucho peor que el de Windows (por lo menos el XP, que es el que tenía).


electrodan, ahora si te doy toda la razón. Tengo rato usando Firefox y anda pésimo, para Mandriva 2010 con Gnome. En Windows, Firefox últimamente me parece que ha mejorado un poco (¿o sera como casi no lo utilizo no me da problemas?). Chrome para Windows (XP) se lo lleva y por mucho. 

Chrome esta listo para Linux pero solo en las distro: Debian/Ubuntu/Fedora/openSUSE. No sale Mandriva. Creo que se puede visualizar acá: http://www.google.com/chrome?hl=es (queria subir una imagen (pantallazo) pero el frefox no deja). La siguiente es una imagen que encontré del Chrome en ubuntu:








Aunque tengo amigos usando Chromium, en Mandriva:http://www.chromium.org/






Luego lo instalo y doy _review_. Que no me sale en los repositorios y no recuerdo "los comandos" de la terminal (ando _oxidado_).


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 11, 2010)

NEO101 dijo:


> Opera es un camino de ida.... Una vez que te acostumbraste, tooooodo lo demás se siente incompleto y lento... incluso el FireFox, el cual es muy bueno... (y sería mi segunda opción).
> El IE ni vale mencionarlo, no sirve para nada y atrasa 5 años.



totalmente de acuerdo uso opera en mi Debian y es el navegador que mejor me a funcionado ,el FireFox lo e probado y no me gusto pero seria mi segunda opción 
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (May 11, 2010)

Viene Firefox4 y promete rapidez... Esperamos que sí.

http://www.ngohq.com/news/17820-mozilla-reveals-firefox-4-plans.html

Saludos!!!


----------



## jonyy7 (May 16, 2010)

Aguante Firefox!!


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 16, 2010)

Yo sigo fiel al firefox, aunque no pueda mostrar correctamente la escritura tibetana.... 




(No me cambio porque en éste tengo organizadas todas mis páginas favoritas, y son muuuuuchas )


----------



## jonyy7 (May 16, 2010)

lo que tiene de bueno el firefox son la cantidad de complementos y extenciones que se le pueden instalar!!


----------



## Hammer Facer (May 16, 2010)

Sí, de eso no hay duda


----------



## palomo (May 23, 2010)

Bueno en mi caso ocupo mas Firefox, es mas completa cuando me aburre ocupo Opera la verdad no encuentro mucha diferencia, los dos son muy buenos buscadores y encontre esta pequeña comparacion, espero les agrade.


----------



## Nilfred (May 24, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Viene Firefox4 y promete rapidez... Esperamos que sí.


Ya se puede descargar Firefox 4 prealpha 1 para ir viendo que onda.


----------



## tatum (May 24, 2010)

yo uso el firefox


----------



## Tacatomon (May 24, 2010)

Nilfred dijo:


> Ya se puede descargar Firefox 4 prealpha 1 para ir viendo que onda.



uuuu, Esperando turno para descargar


----------

